# Letture



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh è un demone, mica guarda la tv...


MM..mi fai un elenco veloce dei primi tre o 4  romanzi che ti hanno appassionato?
non ricordo il titolo di alcuni che avevi citato.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM..mi fai un elenco veloce dei primi tre o 4 romanzi che ti hanno appassionato?
> non ricordo il titolo di alcuni che avevi citato.


 beh sono una marea... ti dico al volo i primi che mi vengono in mente... "Le particelle elementari" "Trainspotting" "La strada" "Meridiano di sangue" "Chiedi alla polvere" "Martin Eden" "Il lamento di Portnoy" "Moby Dick" "Tropico del cancro"...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh sono una marea... ti dico al volo i primi che mi vengono in mente... *"Le particelle elementari*" "Trainspotting" "La strada" "Meridiano di sangue" "Chiedi alla polvere" "Martin Eden" "Il lamento di Portnoy" "Moby Dick" "Tropico del cancro"...



Mi sto ancora riprendendo


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto ancora riprendendo


 Ma se ne andavi pazza...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se ne andavi pazza...


Ma smettila se c'ho pianto due giorni


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma smettila se c'ho pianto due giorni


 si, ma vuol dire che ti è piaciuto...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, ma vuol dire che ti è piaciuto...


Certo mi ha devastata!

Micio non leggerlo


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo mi ha devastata!
> 
> Micio non leggerlo


 Io invece sostengo che quel romanzo lo dovrebbero leggere tutti... è formativo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io invece sostengo che quel romanzo lo dovrebbero leggere tutti... è formativo!


Mi ha levato l'ultimo straccio di ottimismo... si  e'formativo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma smettila se c'ho pianto due giorni


lettri..io quel romanzo non l'ho finito ..è li..

se poi mi dici cosi...aiuto...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ha levato l'ultimo straccio di ottimismo... si e'formativo


 cazzo se è formativo...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ha levato l'ultimo straccio di ottimismo... si  e'formativo


appunto...quello mi ci manca...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto...quello mi ci manca...
















è un grandissimo romanzo, e alla iena è piaciuto moltissimo! Poi ci sta che un libro pur piacendoti ti dia dei colpi sotto la cintura...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto...quello mi ci manca...


E' di un cinismo agghiacciante... ma fa pensare molto soprattutto a tutte le seghine mentali che siamo solite farci


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' di un cinismo agghiacciante... *ma fa pensare molto soprattutto a tutte le seghine mentali che siamo solite farci*


 proprio per quello dicevo che è formativo!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' di un cinismo agghiacciante... ma fa pensare molto soprattutto a tutte le seghine mentali che siamo solite farci


quelle che mi faccio io non sono elementari

almeno almeno
universitarie

professorali

professionali

multiple, sfaccettate, speculari, a 90 e 360 gradi ...  ecc. ecc.

vi risparmio il resto


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quelle che mi faccio io non sono elementari
> 
> almeno almeno
> universitarie
> ...


 Allora leggi il libro come terapia d'urgenza!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quelle che mi faccio io non sono elementari
> 
> almeno almeno
> universitarie
> ...


Master in Seghine mentali a Cambridge?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo non guarda la Tv ma rompe le balle a Sarah piuttosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non per niente la mia firma rappresenta Socrate che salva Alcibiade dalla lussuria. Con pessimi risultati sembrerebbe


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non per niente la mia firma rappresenta Socrate che salva Alcibiade dalla lussuria. *Con pessimi risultati sembrerebbe*


 Fortunatamente... Alcibiade lo amava troppo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Basta siete troppo pesanti per il pomeriggio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> beh sono una marea... ti dico al volo i primi che mi vengono in mente... "Le particelle elementari" "Trainspotting" "La strada" "Meridiano di sangue" "Chiedi alla polvere" "Martin Eden" "Il lamento di Portnoy" "Moby Dick" "Tropico del cancro"...


fante e miller li ho letti perché Chinasky li menzionava una pagina si ed un'altra pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	





London è tutto immenso, in particolare ho goduto con Il vagbondo delle stelle e con Il Lupo di mare. anche i racconti, grandiosi

se avessi però per gioco docvto attribuirti dei romanzi di formazione te ne avrei attribuiti altri, sai?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta siete troppo pesanti per il pomeriggio


 Passami un


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fante e miller li ho letti perché Chinasky li menzionava una pagina si ed un'altra pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Che fuori di testa quel libro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Jack London è un gigante cazzuto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Leggi "Memorie di un bevitore"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tipo?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Master in Seghine mentali a Cambridge?


a Cornbridge


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fante e miller li ho letti perché Chinasky li menzionava una pagina si ed un'altra pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  dovresti leggere più spesso


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a Cornbridge


Ahh quella che si trova a Corntown nell' Horncestershire?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh quella che si trova a Corntown nell' Horncestershire?


  Proprio lì, dove hanno eretto un monumento alla famosa suffragetta
Hornette Hornie


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Proprio lì, dove hanno eretto un monumento alla famosa suffragetta
> Hornette Hornie


Bravo... ti sei meritato un bel piatto di corned beef!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Che fuori di testa quel libro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vedo in te

Nietzsche
Mishima
Bukowski
Conrad
Tolkien
Philip Dick
Poe

Quanto sbaglio?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bravo... ti sei meritato un bel piatto di corned beef!


Grazie, preferirei una ciotola di corn flakes


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Al posto di Philip Dick metterei Ed Dick AKA  Dick_ed_



Raffinatezze da pochi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a Cornbridge





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh quella che si trova a Corntown nell' Horncestershire?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> vedo in te
> 
> *Nietzsche*
> *Mishima*
> ...


 Solo su Poe, lo trovo sopravvalutato... gli altri li ho letti fino alla nausea


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo su Poe, lo trovo sopravvalutato... gli altri li ho letti fino alla nausea


 E allora chi è il tuo maestro dell'oscurità?
King?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora chi è il tuo maestro dell'oscurità?
> King?


Lovecraft... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Molto più malsano di Poe...
King comunque è grande!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

King è stato grande. Non credo lo sia più


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lovecraft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque ammore mio cucciolosissimo non ti cago di pezza... " il cuore rivelatore" di Poe e' favoloso


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ammore mio cucciolosissimo non ti cago di pezza... " il cuore rivelatore" di Poe e' favoloso


 Il cuore rivelatore è quello dell'omicidio?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il cuore rivelatore è quello dell'omicidio?


Si... e l'assassino sente ancora il cuore che batte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





favoloso!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... e l'assassino sente ancora il cuore che batte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si ora ricordo.. e lo cassano perchè fa il finto tonto...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ammore mio cucciolosissimo non ti cago di pezza... " il cuore rivelatore" di Poe e' favoloso


 Quando ero piccolo su radio 3 ne ascoltai una versione letta da Arnoldo Foà: credimi, mi è rimasta impressa come se fosse ieri. Un crescendo di angoscia senza fine. ma tutti i racconti sono stupendi.

Lovecraft è lì sulla mia libreria da anni ma non trovo lo stimolo a prenderlo. Mi sa che devo farlo però


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

*Il suo epitaffio...*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quando ero piccolo su radio 3 ne ascoltai una versione letta da Arnoldo Foà: credimi, mi è rimasta impressa come se fosse ieri. Un crescendo di angoscia senza fine. ma tutti i racconti sono stupendi.
> 
> *Lovecraft* è lì sulla mia libreria da anni ma non trovo lo stimolo a prenderlo. Mi sa che devo farlo però


_Non è morto ciò che in eterno può attendere,_
_e col passare di strani eoni, anche la morte può morire. _


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si ora ricordo.. e lo cassano perchè fa il finto tonto...


No lo cassano perche'  alla fine lui sclera perche' pensa che i poliziotti lo stiano prtendendo per il culo fingendo di non sentire il cuore che batte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rileggilo perche'  veramente merita


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh quella che si trova a Corntown nell' Horncestershire?


Yes!



Lettrice ha detto:


> Al posto di Philip Dick metterei Ed Dick AKA Dick_ed_
> 
> .....


più dick per tutte


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No lo cassano perche' alla fine lui sclera perche' pensa che i poliziotti lo stiano prtendendo per il culo fingendo di non sentire il cuore che batte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo rileggerò... ho un cofanetto con i racconti, ma è davvero da tanto che non lo leggo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quando ero piccolo su radio 3 ne ascoltai una versione letta da Arnoldo Foà: credimi, mi è rimasta impressa come se fosse ieri. Un crescendo di angoscia senza fine. ma tutti i racconti sono stupendi.
> 
> *Lovecraft* è lì sulla mia libreria da anni ma non trovo lo stimolo a prenderlo. Mi sa che devo farlo però


Di lui ho letto Orrore a Cruch End e qualche altra cosa che non ricordo... non e' troppo immediato.

A me piaccioni gli scrittori piu' diretti... sopporto alcuni romanzi di King perche' sono genialate


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> più dick per tutte


 è formativo anche lui...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> _Non è morto ciò che in eterno può attendere,_
> _e col passare di strani eoni, anche la morte può morire. _


Ascolta, fatti del bene, vai su Ebay o in libreria e compra un numero di Sandman di Neil Gaiman, ne ho parlato in fumetteria. Sono certo che ti piacerà.
Anche Hellblazer (idem) potrebbe piacerti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> più dick per tutte


 
ma MM ti sta passando la sua bottiglia di jack daniel's?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di lui ho letto Orrore a Cruch End e qualche altra cosa che non ricordo... non e' troppo immediato.
> 
> A me piaccioni gli scrittori piu' diretti... *sopporto alcuni romanzi di King perche' sono genialate*


Cose Preziose... il duello tra le due casalinghe a colpi di mannaia


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cose Preziose... il duello tra le due casalinghe a colpi di mannaia

















Ho sputato la cola light


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ascolta, fatti del bene, vai su Ebay o in libreria e compra un numero di Sandman di Neil Gaiman, ne ho parlato in fumetteria. Sono certo che ti piacerà.
> Anche Hellblazer (idem) potrebbe piacerti


 Me li annoto, ok


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Di lui ho letto Orrore a Cruch End e qualche altra cosa che non ricordo... non e' troppo immediato.
> 
> A me piaccioni gli scrittori piu' diretti... sopporto alcuni romanzi di King perche' sono genialate


 ma la cosa più stupenda che ha scritto è quel Racconto di un estate che andrebbe imposto come lettura formativa


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho sputato la cola light


 Perchè sempre in Cose Preziose, lo scontro finale tra battisti e cattolici?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma MM ti sta passando la sua bottiglia di jack daniel's?


mi ha offerto un paio di birre





  chi ha fatto la spia?

lovercraft si crogiola un po' troppo nel criptico

King fa (faceva) delle genialate nella trama, ma spesso aveva dei finali che sembravano scritti da un adolescente

il cuore di Poe è una bellissima metafora del senso di colpa


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> mi ha offerto un paio di birre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo è stato per me il suo punto di forza: sentire la paura di vivere/morire he permea l'animo dei teenagers


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

ma daiii
il ragnone di It non si poteva leggere
e il libro era bellissimo

(tutti quelli a cui l'ho consigliato mi hanno mandato a cagher, però.
mia sorella ebbe gli incubi per 3 notti e sosteneva di essersi arresa a pag. 40)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

Non c'è nulla che mi abbia spaventato come il racconto sul baobao in A volte ritornano.
E' senza compassione, è come la vita, non risparmia nessuno neanche gli innocenti ....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma daiii
> il ragnone di It non si poteva leggere
> e il libro era bellissimo
> 
> ...


E'  vero il ragnone era una cagata colossale


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E'  vero il ragnone era una cagata colossale


perchè l'esplosione atomica de "l'ombra dello scorpione"?  (oddio, mi pare fosse quello)

son quei finali che, quando ci arrivi, ti chiedi se per caso in libreria hai preso una copia venuta male


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma daiii
> il ragnone di It non si poteva leggere
> e il libro era bellissimo
> 
> ...


 It è meraviglioso nella descrizione dell'amicizia tra ragazzi... e del come si trasforma da adulti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla che mi abbia spaventato come il racconto sul baobao in A volte ritornano.
> E' senza compassione, è come la vita, non risparmia nessuno neanche gli innocenti ....


 Il baubau è bellissimo! Davvero raggelante...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> It è meraviglioso nella descrizione dell'amicizia tra ragazzi... e del come si trasforma da adulti.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Il baubau è bellissimo! Davvero raggelante...


 
ecco, è arrivato mio fratello più grande.

Ve la fa vedere lui adesso


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ecco, è arrivato mio fratello più grande.
> 
> Ve la fa vedere lui adesso


Ti porto mio cugino adesso


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

ma pure voi sardi siete come noi napoletani. quando inizia un litigio arrivano gli affini sino al settimo grado?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti porto mio cugino adesso


 Io faccio scendere gente...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io faccio scendere gente...


Da dove? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vado con l' Ape a Sant' Elia te ne faccio entrare in su C***U!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da dove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi di non toccare l'Ape... se vai a S.Elia ti ci fanno entrare loro!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

il babau non mi rimase tanto impresso

invece trovai terrificanti l'ignoto e la follia del panico in the frog

e la presunzione ed i pensieri  del medico che si autocannibalizza sull'isola deserta in un'altro racconto della stessa raccolta


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il babau non mi rimase tanto impresso
> 
> invece trovai terrificanti l'ignoto e la follia del panico in the frog
> 
> e* la presunzione ed i pensieri del medico che si autocannibalizza sull'isola deserta in un'altro racconto della stessa raccolta*


 Molto bello anche quel racconto... si opera anestetizzandosi con l'eroina che doveva spacciare...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> è un grandissimo romanzo, e alla iena è piaciuto moltissimo! Poi ci sta che un libro pur piacendoti ti dia dei colpi sotto la cintura...


certo che si, anzi, piu' te li ammolla e piu' è di qualità.

ma io sto esaurita e ho bisogno di Crederci 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   come faccio


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che si, anzi, piu' te li ammolla e piu' è di qualità.
> 
> ma io sto esaurita e ho bisogno di Crederci
> 
> ...


Vai di Prozac+... io voglio andare dal medico e farmene prescrivere una dozzina al giorno


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che si, anzi, piu' te li ammolla e piu' è di qualità.
> 
> ma io sto esaurita e ho bisogno di Crederci
> 
> ...


 una parola...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

è l'insieme 
il ricordo che ne ho è quello di un essere schifoso da ogni punto di vista
che ritiene essenziale salvare la sua capacità chirurgica come unico aspetto meritevole di sè
un istinto di sopravvivenza estremo giustificato in quell'unico pregio, identificato nelle mani
che giustamente non potranno salvarsi
perchè quell'unico dono è fagocitato dall'immensa zozzura che è l'essere cui sono attaccate


e, come sempre, io quando chiudo un libro non ricordo i dettagli che non sono intrinsecamente connessi alle impressioni che me ne restano, quindi non so se nella reinterpretazione rendo la storia


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una parola...


Con che lettera inizia?... posso comprare una vocale?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> è l'insieme
> il ricordo che ne ho è quello di un essere schifoso da ogni punto di vista
> che ritiene essenziale salvare la sua capacità chirurgica come unico aspetto meritevole di sè
> un istinto di sopravvivenza estremo giustificato in quell'unico pregio, identificato nelle mani
> ...


 
la rendi perfettamente ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Con che lettera inizia?... posso comprare una vocale?


ma la silversted che balla poppe al vento ndo stà?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con che lettera inizia?... posso comprare una vocale?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma la silversted che balla poppe al vento ndo stà?


Silycon Valley


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Silycon Valley


 ma sesi callona...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma sesi callona...


Certo pero' mi ami e mi desideri carnalmente nonstante l' accallonamento...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo pero' mi ami e mi desideri carnalmente nonstante l' accallonamento...


 come nonostante?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io invece sostengo che quel romanzo lo dovrebbero leggere tutti... è formativo!


 ammetto che l'ho letto da pochi mesi e mi è piaciuto tantissimo


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ammetto che l'ho letto da pochi mesi e mi è piaciuto tantissimo


 Qual'è il personaggio che ti ha più colpita, e perchè?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qual'è il personaggio che ti ha più colpita, e perchè?


non ho voglia di leggermi tutta sta pappardella di tred , di che romanzo parlate?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho voglia di leggermi tutta sta pappardella di tred , di che romanzo parlate?


Le particelle elementari di Houllebeq o come casso si scrive


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le particelle elementari di Houllebeq o come casso si scrive


di che parla capretta?
il titolo mi ha generato un brivido  

	
	
		
		
	


	












è roba pesante?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di che parla capretta?
> il titolo mi ha generato un brivido
> 
> 
> ...


Pesante quanto un brasato la notte di ferragosto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' la storia di questi due fratellastri nati da genitori mezzi hippie rincoglioniti che se ne sono strafottuti di loro... vengono fuori due bei codardoni per diversi aspetti con piu' problemi che capelli in testa.

Da leggere ma tenere il Prozac+  a portata di mano


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Pesante quanto un brasato la notte di ferragosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















grazie ma passo


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pesante quanto un brasato la notte di ferragosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vabbè uno però diventa tra i più grandi scienziati della storia umana... non essere sempre così negativa


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie ma passo


Fai bene... ho pianto due giorni di fila


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè uno però diventa tra i più grandi scienziati della storia umana... non essere sempre così negativa


Si ed e'totalemnte incapace di mettersi in gioco!

Mi sembra quella pubblicita'"Ti piace vincere facile? "


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai bene... ho pianto due giorni di fila


fa piangere??
allora  lo voglio!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa piangere??
> allora  lo voglio!!


Non e'che fa piangere tipo Casa nella Prateria eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Fa piangere tipo " che merda di esistenza, anche l'ultimo straccio di speranza e' andato"


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Si ed e'totalemnte incapace di mettersi in gioco*!
> 
> Mi sembra quella pubblicita'"Ti piace vincere facile? "


 Si è vero!
Comunque dai, ammetti che merita anche se bastona...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'che fa piangere tipo Casa nella Prateria eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brava! dimmi la fine eh??


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si è vero!
> Comunque dai, ammetti che merita anche se bastona...


Assolutamente si.

Ma mi consenta di dire che avrei potuto farne a meno... la botta finale potevo darmela anche da sola


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.
> 
> Ma mi consenta di dire che avrei potuto farne a meno... la botta finale potevo darmela anche da sola


 Certo, la botta finale è tremenda... in tutti i sensi e per tutti quanti!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, la botta finale è tremenda... in tutti i sensi e per tutti quanti!


A ma e' il personaggio di Bruno che mi ha rovinata!


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A ma e' il personaggio di Bruno che mi ha rovinata!


 Terribile. Mi faceva pena e rabbia contemporanemante...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Terribile. Mi faceva pena e rabbia contemporanemante...


All' inizio mi faceva pena dopo molto meno...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qual'è il personaggio che ti ha più colpita, e perchè?


 sia michel che bruno sono due personaggi angoscianti. Ho avuto qualcosa di simile ai crampi allo stomaco durante tutta la lettura del romanzo. Credo però che Bruno sia meglio tratteggiato psicologicamente e questo me lo fa disprezzare ancora di più.
Ti riferisco le parole di papone dopo che l'ha letto : un romanzo politicamente scorretto.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sia michel che bruno sono due personaggi angoscianti. Ho avuto qualcosa di simile ai crampi allo stomaco durante tutta la lettura del romanzo. Credo però che Bruno sia meglio tratteggiato psicologicamente e questo me lo fa disprezzare ancora di più.
> Ti riferisco le parole di papone dopo che l'ha letto : un romanzo politicamente scorretto.


 Houellebeq (o come diavolo si chiama) è un reazionario incredibile... lo hanno paragonato (esagerando molto a mio parere) addirittura a Celine... non potrebbe mai essere politicamente corretto, ha ragione tuo padre.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> All' inizio mi faceva pena dopo molto meno...


 si più vai avanti nelle pagine più ti disgusta...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Houellebeq (o come diavolo si chiama) è un reazionario incredibile... lo hanno paragonato (esagerando molto a mio parere) addirittura a Celine... non potrebbe mai essere politicamente corretto, ha ragione tuo padre.


 ho letto un po' le varie recensioni prima di iniziare a leggerlo, in effetti quasi tutti -esagerando-han fatto questo paragone.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

ho trovato il libro per quest'estate: _Queste oscure materie_ di Philip Pullman


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho letto un po' le varie recensioni prima di iniziare a leggerlo, in effetti quasi tutti -esagerando-han fatto questo paragone.


 lo so... evidentemente è da un po' che non rileggono Celine...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lo so... evidentemente è da un po' che non rileggono Celine...


Sara'... Celine ( che continuo ad abbandonare) e'sicuramente piu' raffinato... Houellebeq-o-come-cazzo-si-chiama e'fatto con l'accetta: rozzo e svelto... qualita' che amo in uno scrittore


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... *Celine ( che continuo ad abbandonare) e'sicuramente piu' raffinato*... Houellebeq-o-come-cazzo-si-chiama e'fatto con l'accetta: rozzo e svelto... qualita' che amo in uno scrittore


 E' sicuramente molto più profondo... comunque amo molto Houellebeq-o-come-cazzo-si-chiama, ed ho letto tutti i suoi romanzi. Ma Celine gioca in un altro campionato, IMHO.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sicuramente molto più profondo... comunque amo molto Houellebeq-o-come-cazzo-si-chiama, ed ho letto tutti i suoi romanzi. *Ma Celine gioca in un altro campionato*, IMHO.


Non lo metto in dubbio... ma mi prende comunque ai coglioni, abbi pazienza!

Forse lo dovrei riprendere in Italiano


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio... *ma mi prende comunque ai coglioni, abbi pazienza!*
> 
> Forse lo dovrei riprendere in Italiano


 ma ci mancherebbe...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mi sembri lei... l'altro giorno discussione su Celine, ha usato le stesse parole!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi e' simpatica... la voglio conoscere per formare una coalizione micidiale


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi e' simpatica... *la voglio conoscere per formare una coalizione micidiale*


 Non sia mai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le ho detto... ma se ti piace Nietzsche, come cazzo fai a non apprezzare Celine? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non ti dico la risposta...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sia mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che Nietzsche e' molto piu' tranquillone 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sto facendo risate e risate tutte le sere... quando apro Celine mi si sfasciano i coglioni appena parla della guerra


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Nietzsche e' molto piu' tranquillone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che si... ma l'idea di fondo è molto simile.
Esatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Non va oltre la guerra...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dici che se salto la guerra riesco comunque ad andare avanti?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda il libro è magnifico... uno dei più belli che abbia mai letto... più vai avanti meglio è! E' lucido, profondissimo...cinico eppure appassionato, e dipinge l'essere umano e la sua natura di fondo come quasi nessun libro è riuscito a fare.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda il libro è magnifico... uno dei più belli che abbia mai letto... più vai avanti meglio è! E' lucido, profondissimo...cinico eppure appassionato, e dipinge l'essere umano e la sua natura di fondo come quasi nessun libro è riuscito a fare.


Ma io mi sfavo alla guerra 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cazzo ma poi servono veramente 2000 pagine per descrivere la natura umana?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io mi sfavo alla guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vabbè... se guardi il numero di pagine bocceresti tanti capolavori... no, non servono. Ma è uno dei pochi casi in qui la quantità non fa a pugni con la qualità.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè... se guardi il numero di pagine bocceresti tanti capolavori... no, non servono. Ma è uno dei pochi casi in qui la quantità non fa a pugni con la qualità.




Guarda che sulle pagine scherzavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non metto in dubbio il fatto che sia un capolavoro


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che sulle pagine scherzavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo so...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai, leggilo!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti prometto niente pero' se vuoi ti mostro le tette...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti prometto niente pero' se vuoi ti mostro le tette...


 Allora chissenefrega di Celine...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E' sicuramente molto più profondo... comunque amo molto Houellebeq-o-come-cazzo-si-chiama, ed ho letto tutti i suoi romanzi. Ma Celine gioca in un altro campionato, IMHO.


Come _odia_ Celine, non odia nessuno.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Come _odia_ Celine, non odia nessuno.


 anche come ama...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Come _odia_ Celine, non odia nessuno.


Vuol dire che le donne non gli mostravano le tette


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuol dire che le donne non gli mostravano le tette


 gliele mostravano fin troppo...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anche come ama...


Idem come sopra


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> gliele mostravano fin troppo...


Non lo so ma non credo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuol dire che le donne non gli mostravano le tette


ma tu non sei la regina del lato B? O ricordo male?


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so ma non credo


 credemi per una volta...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma tu non sei la regina del lato B? O ricordo male?


Ebbene si!

Ma le tette si flashiano piu' facilmente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> anche come ama...


Ama l'idea, quella idea


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> credemi per una volta...




Ufff... ok dopo il baffone m'impegno a leggerlo poi ti spezzo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

ma chi cazzarola è sto baffone? il Grande Matto?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ama l'idea, quella idea


Trovami un essere umano che non ama l'idea


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ufff... ok dopo il baffone m'impegno a leggerlo poi ti spezzo


 Ti amo...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ama l'idea, quella idea


Si ama sempre l'idea... solo l'idea. Amare la realtà è impossibile...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma chi cazzarola è sto baffone? il Grande Matto?


Il signor Moretti... noto come Nietzsche


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Trovami un essere umano che non ama l'idea


 
non l'idea dell'amore. l'idea della razza ... discorso pesante, complesso, che si presta a facili incomprensioni. Mi fermo qua


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anche come ama...


ovvio, Molti: chi è capace dell'uno, riesce anche nell'altro.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il signor Moretti... noto come Nietzsche


  Il Grande Matto. Per agosto è in cantiere la lettura di una sua biografia romanzata scritta da massimo fini. Si lo so, Fini non ti piace. ma a me si


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> non l'idea dell'amore. l'idea della razza ... discorso pesante, complesso, che si presta a facili incomprensioni. Mi fermo qua


Che sia l'amore, o la razza o il proprio cane bello addomesticato... si ama sempre l'idea... la realta'e'appena digeribile


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che sia l'amore, o la razza o il proprio cane bello addomesticato... si ama sempre l'idea... la realta'e'appena digeribile


 Cazzo non copiare!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che sia l'amore, o la razza o il proprio cane bello addomesticato... si ama sempre l'idea... la realta'e'appena digeribile


Posso dire una banalità non tanto banale: noi vediamo sempre e solo l'idea di quello che osserviamo. Non esiste se non nei calcoli - e forse neppure lì, ma MM mi aiuti - un quid oggettivo. Per me beninteso


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Il Grande Matto. Per agosto è in cantiere la lettura di una sua biografia romanzata scritta da massimo fini. Si lo so, Fini non ti piace. ma a me si


Non e' vero che non mi piace... la stessa biografia mi e'stata consigliata dall'amico Frietz (Moltimodi 1/4 crucco)... ma ho iniziato  Al di la'del bene e del male e mi sono innamorata


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Posso dire una banalità non tanto banale: noi vediamo sempre e solo l'idea di quello che osserviamo. Non esiste se non nei calcoli - e forse neppure lì, ma MM mi aiuti - un quid oggettivo. Per me beninteso


 Un quid oggettivo (quindi perfettamente misurabile ed identificabile) a tutt'oggi non esiste, se non nella metafisica. Confermo.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Posso dire una banalità non tanto banale: noi vediamo sempre e solo l'idea di quello che osserviamo. Non esiste se non nei calcoli - e forse neppure lì, ma MM mi aiuti - un quid oggettivo. Per me beninteso


Proprio per questo non fai che amare l'idea


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero che non mi piace... la stessa biografia mi e'stata consigliata dall'amico Frietz (Moltimodi 1/4 crucco)... ma ho iniziato Al di la'del bene e del male e mi sono innamorata


Mi piacerebbe sedere al chioschetto con voi - e con chiunque altro gradisse queste conversazioni "pesanti" - a sorseggiare birra. Un giorno magari


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un quid oggettivo (quindi perfettamente misurabile ed identificabile) a tutt'oggi non esiste, se non nella metafisica. Confermo.


L'accendiamo?








Oggi sono troppo coglionazza pieta


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sedere al chioschetto con voi - e con chiunque altro gradisse queste conversazioni "pesanti" - a sorseggiare birra. Un giorno magari


'

A detta di Moltimodi se ti siedi con me ti conviene mettere in chiaro che si fa alla romana


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'accendiamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hai la mia stessa idea sulla "realtà" dell'amore. Prima hai scritto esattamente ciò che avevo detto io pochi interventi prima...


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> '
> 
> A detta di Moltimodi se ti siedi con me ti conviene mettere in chiaro che si fa alla romana


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Queste bastano a malapena per parlare degli Snorky!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

ma almeno ingrassi? la tieni la panza della bevitrice di birra? o sei una di quelle he restano magre come un choido?
E tu MM? la panza la tieni? Io ormai bevo pochissimo, ma da ragazzo mi piaceva trincare sino a perdere cooscenza: lo trovavo bohemienne. Scatenavo risse niente male .... Ed ero sempre sonoramente pestato.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma almeno ingrassi? la tieni la panza della bevitrice di birra? o sei una di quelle he restano magre come un choido?
> E tu MM? la panza la tieni? Io ormai bevo pochissimo, ma da ragazzo mi piaceva trincare sino a perdere cooscenza: lo trovavo bohemienne. Scatenavo risse niente male .... Ed ero sempre sonoramente pestato.


In certi periodi un po'... poi riscendo. Ora sono una tavola, sto correndo una decina di chilometri un cinque volte a settimana... a pranzo non bevo nulla, a cena mo' che è estate ho lasciato il vino per la birra. E ogni tanto un mirto ghiacciato. Whiskey e vodka li rivedrò d'inverno.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rimango uno stecco.

A dire il vero raramente bevo... ma quando ero piu'giovane ero un po' da competizione!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma almeno ingrassi? la tieni la panza della bevitrice di birra? o sei una di quelle he restano magre come un choido?
> E tu MM? la panza la tieni? Io ormai bevo pochissimo, ma da ragazzo mi piaceva trincare sino a perdere cooscenza: lo trovavo bohemienne. Scatenavo risse niente male .... *Ed ero sempre sonoramente pestato*.


 si spiegano tante cose.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi periodi un po'... poi riscendo. Ora sono una tavola, sto correndo una decina di chilometri un cinque volte a settimana... a pranzo non bevo nulla, a cena mo' che è estate ho lasciato il vino per la birra. E ogni tanto un mirto ghiacciato. Whiskey e vodka li rivedrò d'inverno.


sei tosto a continuare a correre con questo caldo. Io da giugno ho sospeso lo sport. Quando sono a mare cerco di nuotare o fare un po di canoa. cammino moltissimo a piedi, sono un vero peripatetico, mi aiuta a pensare. Birra una tantum me gusta. Il vino ai pasti e i super alcol a mo di digestivo mi fanno ingrassare da morire, li ho aboliti. Il mirto è buono. sulle nostre isole hanno inventato il Rucolino, a base di rucola, che è un lontano parente povero del mirto


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si spiegano tante cose.


 bastarda...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sei tosto a continuare a correre con questo caldo. Io da giugno ho sospeso lo sport. Quando sono a mare cerco di nuotare o fare un po di canoa. *cammino moltissimo a piedi, sono un vero peripatetico, mi aiuta a pensare*. Birra una tantum me gusta. Il vino ai pasti e i super alcol a mo di digestivo mi fanno ingrassare da morire, li ho aboliti. Il mirto è buono. sulle nostre isole hanno inventato il Rucolino, a base di rucola, che è un lontano parente povero del mirto


Quoto


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sei tosto a continuare a correre con questo caldo. Io da giugno ho sospeso lo sport. Quando sono a mare cerco di nuotare o fare un po di canoa. cammino moltissimo a piedi, sono un vero peripatetico, mi aiuta a pensare. Birra una tantum me gusta. Il vino ai pasti e i super alcol a mo di digestivo mi fanno ingrassare da morire, li ho aboliti. Il mirto è buono. sulle nostre isole hanno inventato il Rucolino, a base di rucola, che è un lontano parente povero del mirto


Mi alzo alle sei... e corro dalle sei e un quarto alle sette e un quarto... poi doccia veloce e lavoro. Impossibile correre dopo, e comunque non sarebbe salutare...
I superalcolici sono tremendi per il grasso... sono zucchero puro. Però 10 km di corsa sono 700 calorie bruciate, e qualche vizio ce lo si può concedere.
Rucolino? Sa di speciale...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Rimango uno stecco.
> 
> A dire il vero raramente bevo... ma quando ero piu'giovane ero un po' da competizione!


 Cioè di quelle che facevano la gara a chi beve più birra?

Tipo così?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Cioè di quelle che facevano la gara a chi beve più birra?
> 
> Tipo così?


Piu' o meno ci sei... ero sicuramente la bevitrice di 0.40 piu'veloce di Ca.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bastarda...


 hai ragione. Ultimamente anche di più...si sta sviluppando tutt'assimee la bastardaggine che non è venuta fuori in 34 anni, nonostante gli ottimi insegnanti. Ma in realtà non era una battuta Molti.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' o meno ci sei... ero sicuramente la bevitrice di 0.40 piu'veloce di Ca.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi alzo alle sei... e corro dalle sei e un quarto alle sette e un quarto... poi doccia veloce e lavoro. Impossibile correre dopo, e comunque non sarebbe salutare...
> I superalcolici sono tremendi per il grasso... sono zucchero puro. Però 10 km di corsa sono 700 calorie bruciate, e qualche vizio ce lo si può concedere.
> Rucolino? Sa di speciale...


 è molto dolciastro, credo ti piacerebbero di + quello di basilico o quello di noci.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

*brava...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai ragione. Ultimamente anche di più...si sta sviluppando tutt'assimee la bastardaggine che non è venuta fuori in 34 anni, nonostante gli ottimi insegnanti. *Ma in realtà non era una battuta Molti*.


 Pure peggio allora...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' o meno ci sei... ero sicuramente la bevitrice di 0.40 piu'veloce di Ca.


Ricordi il peirodo dei film adolesenziali demenziali tipo Animal House, Porky's ecc?

Ero diventato un seguace del buca la lattina, stappa e bevi d'un fiato dal buco.
Ricordi?
Eri fatto già con un paio di lattine, perché la velocità di assorbilmento dell'alcol era elevatisima


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ricordi il peirodo dei film adolesenziali demenziali tipo Animal House, Porky's ecc?
> 
> Ero diventato un seguace del buca la lattina, stappa e bevi d'un fiato dal buco.
> Ricordi?
> Eri fatto già con un paio di lattine, perché la velocità di assorbilmento dell'alcol era elevatisima


Birra mitraglia?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Birra mitraglia?


Yes, birra mitraglia


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rock quando lettrice scenderà a Cagliari, raggiungici... se a lei va, organizziamo una bella serata di cazzeggio alcolico... lo diciamo pure a sperella!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rock quando lettrice scenderà a Cagliari, raggiungici... se a lei va, organizziamo una bella serata di cazzeggio alcolico... lo diciamo pure a sperella!


Stai minacciando Sperella? E' una cosi' brava ragazza


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

vengo solo se Lettrice indossa uno di quei tacchi da 90 cm per cui va matta


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai minacciando Sperella? E' una cosi' brava ragazza


Mi sa che sperella ci da punti con la birra...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Me li annoto, ok


 Comincia da questo per farti un'idea 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.neilgaiman.com/


----------

